# Sony A85K and Directv Streaming App



## loganrun (Mar 2, 2009)

Just purchased the 55" Sony A95K which I am thrilled with currently, but there is no way to load the Directv Streaming app to the Sony main app home page. Being a Google TV running in the background, I went to the Google Play site and there is no Directv Streaming app for android system. What a disappointment!! I was trying to avoid the Firestick or AppleTV right off the bat being a 2022 tv. Anyone know if they have figured out how to load the Directv Streaming app on a new Sony 4k tv?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a DIRECTV app for Android but not one for Android TV. This is a significant oversight on DIRECTV's part.

Several websites assert that an Android TV app exists but it doesn't. There are some who claim that the app can be sideloaded but that that a lot of work on a TV.

The DIRECTV Stream "technology" page claims support for the following devices:


DIRECTV STREAM Technology said:


> *DIRECTV STREAM*
> DIRECTV STREAM Device
> 
> *Amazon*
> ...


Interestingly, Samsung TV support is no longer available as Samsung is finally moving to Android TV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You're really better off with a separate streaming device, like Roku or FireStick. The built-in TV apps are often junk and the last to get updates, if they ever do. Witness the issues with the Samsung TV DirecTV Stream App.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Witness the issues with the Samsung TV DirecTV Stream App.


The drive to support DIRECTV Ready TVs (RVU) certainly isn't anywhere near as great as what the DIRECTV STREAM App could mean. DIRECTV STREAM is what future there is for DIRECTV.

It is a bonus that a DIRECTV STREAM App doesn't require any unique hardware where RVU was built around proprietary hardware and software.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> You're really better off with a separate streaming device, like Roku or FireStick. The built-in TV apps are often junk and the last to get updates, if they ever do. Witness the issues with the Samsung TV DirecTV Stream App.


I'm seconding what @litzdog911 said. Let the TV handle the picture, let another device handle the streaming.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> You're really better off with a separate streaming device, like Roku or FireStick. The built-in TV apps are often junk and the last to get updates, if they ever do. Witness the issues with the Samsung TV DirecTV Stream App.


I'm currently using a Sony Master Series XBR-65A9G OLED and a Sony XBR-55X900F. The built-in TV apps work fine and are updated weekly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> The built-in TV apps work fine and are updated weekly.


Yet the list of apps does not include a DIRECTV app.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> I'm currently using a Sony Master Series XBR-65A9G OLED and a Sony XBR-55X900F. The built-in TV apps work fine and are updated weekly.


For now. Give it a few years when Sony decides not to keep up with changes in the apps.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll try to add context to my earlier post. From experiences I've had assisting friends in setting up streaming services on smart televisions, higher end/class models can handle the startup/GUI of a built-in streaming app better than some more cost-efficient sets. (Ex: some of the lower end Vizio televisions, like one you might have in a guest room, are miserable to start up apps and utilize the streaming section.) My parents own a Samsung class model from approx. 2018, and can't download Disney+ to it. These are only a couple of examples, but like everything, mileage varies from TV to TV. 

If you're a subscriber to a satellite/cable service, and the streaming stuff is really ancillary to your viewing habits, then built-in apps can suffice. But if streaming is your primary means of viewing, I'm a proponent of getting a device with a little more beef when it comes to loading/navigating apps and more to make for a more consistent, pleasant experience.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> For now. Give it a few years when Sony decides not to keep up with changes in the apps.


Since the apps are maintained by the app people, it doesn't matter much what Sony does as long as they keep the Android TV version fairly current. Android is generally pretty forgiving about going back perhaps four or five major versions and I hope that doesn't change with Android TV.

The same can't be said of Tizen (Samsung) or webOS (LG).


----------

